# tea tree oil and urine smell?



## mama2gracie (Jan 13, 2005)

there is a faint urine smell on my FB even after they have been washed. (mostly on the inserts, and yes my pg nose is probably extra sensitive, but it bothers me nontheless







)

i have heard tto can help with this, so i bought some, but now i'm not sure what to do with it.







: anyone know???

p.s., i am rinsing them once, washing them once and rinsing them again (as part of the normal wash/rinse cycle), so i believe i am washing them correctly, i just need something to neutralize the odor.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

What you're describing sounds like detergent build-up to me. It can happen even when you rinse religiously. My recommendation would be to strip your diapers.

If you want to use tea tree oil in your wash routine, add a few drops (it's potent stuff and I wouldn't use more than 5 or 6 drops) to your load. If you have a front loader, put it into your detergent dispencer. If you have a top loader, add it to the drum once it's filled with water.

*All* essential oils are anti bacterial and can help with odors. If the root of your problem is build-up though, they wont's solve the problem. They'll just act as a bandaid.


----------



## mama2gracie (Jan 13, 2005)

my diapers are brand new and have only been washed like 2 times. maybe i am using too much detergent?? i will try and cut down on the deteregent and use to tto.

thanks!


----------

